# colt mustang availability



## reb4ever (Dec 10, 2012)

new to the forum here, and was wondering if anyone has had a problem getting a mustang pocketlite. Have had one ordered for a few months. Have emailed colt, but no reply. thanks


----------



## FivePoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Picked one up on gunbrokers last week, be prepared to pay premium $600-650 range. Good luck


----------



## lubers (Oct 24, 2012)

I had one on order for six months, I finally canceled the order and bought a Sig P238 Extreme. If I come across one I'll still buy it but I not worth waiting for it. If Colts going to offer a product its ridiculous to have to wait for over six months and still hear no word when it will be produced.


----------



## reb4ever (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Does anyone know what the real problem might be, as I've heard of long waits from others as well?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have yet to see one in person of the newly released models...


----------

